
March 23, 1857: Mr. Otis Gives You a Lift - terpua
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/03/0323otis-elevator-first
======
cma
[http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/02/08/trains-elevators-
an...](http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/02/08/trains-elevators-and-computer-
science/)

